# 2006 Six13 Lampre-Caffita team edition



## Anthony (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi I was wondering if anyone knew if this was available as a frame fork headset option and if so any idea aprox retail ?

Thanks


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Lampre*

They are using Wilier bikes this year, not Cannondale. Barloworld and Heathnet are using Cannondale though.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You can still get the same team frame without the team Lampre logo and MSRP is $2400 and lead time is about 4 to 6 weeks from Cannondale.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks and that's weird. Why would they put this out as a 2006 model with team decals if the team is not riding the bikes ?

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/CUSA/model-6TC0D.html


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Anthony,

I don't think Cannondale had the new team logo bike ready for the web yet, as you know they just sign with Barloworld in Europe yesterday 01/03/06 and Healthnet back in December 05. I can't wait to see what team color for Barloworld's bike, for me the Healthnet team color is OK.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Anthony:

Cannondale like auto manufacturers releases their new current model bearing the following year. Hence, the 2006 Lampre Caffita Team Replica was released at retail stores around May 2005 (that's when i bought mine). When the bike was released at the time of the Giro d'Italia (Lampre-Caffita's core event on their calendar), it's fair to say that Cannondale had no idea that Caffita (previously Saeco) would pull the rip-cord from its partnership with Lampre. 

During the calendar year 2006 (probably around May also, perhaps sooner), Cannondale will release its 2007 team replica bike which will be the HealthNet Six13 and/or the Barloworld Six13. 

I personally like the HealthNet colors on the Six13, looks cool. Can't wait to see the Barloworld colors. Either way, the dual HealthNet/Barloworld sponsorships is a big win for Cannondale after it lost the ProTour exposure from Lampre going back to Willier.


----------

